# No shout box?



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

Just wondering if there will or won't be a shout box on the site.Has the decision allready been made?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

There will be a shoutbox, James will make it when he got back.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

The D2-Shoutbox is finally pretty stable for IPB 2.0.


----------



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

Max? Maybe if you said that in Martian I might, at Nasa, be able to find a translator...Kerry


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

The D2-Shoutbox is the only GOOD shoutbox that has been written for Invision Power Board 2.0. This forum is built on IPB 2.0. However, IPB 2.0 is still in beta form (in other words, it's still being developed...). Up until recently the D2-Shoutbox was quite buggy. The latest version of the shoutbox is quite well written.

Hope that's a bit clearer.... hehe


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I was wondering about the shoutbax, too. So far every time I've gotten the urge to shout I've just gone over to soloviolin!


----------



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanx Max! ...Kerry


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Shout box is coming within a few days. I'm back in London ready to roll.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

Welcome back James!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

What is the purpose of a shout box?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

What IS a shoutbox?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

LezLee said:


> What IS a shoutbox?


Bless Professor Google. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoutbox
Not that I'm any the wiser - my brain shuts down when there are any technical details. 

But surely this thread is old, before TC took its present shape.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

LezLee said:


> What IS a shoutbox?


I'm not sure , but I think it is a live message link thing where you can just drop in and say hello, or report about what you are doing. You can scroll up the messages to see who has been on. Maybe Krummhorn will tell us.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Bless Professor Google.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoutbox
> Not that I'm any the wiser - my brain shuts down when there are any technical details.
> 
> But surely this thread is old, before TC took its present shape.


Joining you on the shutdown step!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A shoutbox is so 2004..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

LezLee said:


> Joining you on the shutdown step!


I was bored and scrolling past community posts out of curiosity and thought I might resurrect this topic .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

My avatar was a beautiful animated sparkly jewel , but when I uploaded it here, it is just a still picture. Such disappointments in life are frustrating!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Old, out of date thread. Now closed.


----------

